
Symantec's detailed breakdown of Stuxnet [pdf] - iuguy
http://www.symantec.com/content/en/us/enterprise/media/security_response/whitepapers/w32_stuxnet_dossier.pdf
======
iuguy
Hopefully this should put an end to all the drivel and hype that's floating
around. This combined with the F-Secure Q&A
(<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1746401>) is all you really need to
understand what it is.

As for where it's from and what it's targeting? Well, that's largely something
that's best left to the intelligence communities, and they tend not to
publicise their findings.

